# Play nice - a reminder to all



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sadly, there is a need to remind certain posters that they need to consider what they are posting. This a a family forum, designed to assist people living in, or planning to move, overseas. General chit chat should take place in The Lounge.

Obscenities, lewd comments etc are not appropriate and will be removed. Offenders will initially be warned, but persistent offenders may face temporary, or permanent bans.

I am also aware that certain posters have been somewhat insulting to my fellow moderators. That is highly inappropriate and will not be tolerated.

If you need a reminder of the forum rules, they can be found here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-information/2397-forum-rules.html

This board is a very helpful and friendly place and we want it to remain like that.

Thank you for complying.


-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes take it to the Irish and Andy Lounge, they love a good insult


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

wow - that's a lot of deleted messages, what the heck did you guys say? lol


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> wow - that's a lot of deleted messages, what the heck did you guys say? lol


cant remember i think i told Elphaba i love her or something along those lines


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You asked her to come over for a spit roast, thats what you did. This forum was a different place b4 you came along, I'm not being critical just stating a fact


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I love a laugh too


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> You asked her to come over for a spit roast, thats what you did. This forum was a different place b4 you came along, I'm not being critical just stating a fact


i see i will get my coat please turn the lights off on your way out
http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020351.gif


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Frankly the idiocy demnstrated by some posters is tiresome and childish.

-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Frankly the idiocy demnstrated by some posters is tiresome and childish.
> 
> -


I only do it because I know you like it elphypoo.. If i was serious all the time I would be boring, then what fun would that be.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I only do it because I know you like it elphypoo.. If i was serious all the time I would be boring, then what fun would that be.



I don't like it. 

We all like a little humour, but taking over threads by posting lewd comments or blatantly unhelpful information is not amusing. Many posters feel that the forum has been spoiled by some people's antics.

Keep the silliness for The Lounge please, so we can continue to use this section to help people and provide advice.

Thank you

-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah so we can answer what is the exchange rate or can i smoke in dubai over and over by the same people.

but yes mam, I will keep the silliness out of the main forum from now on.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> yeah so we can answer what is the exchange rate or can i smoke in dubai over and over by the same people.
> 
> but yes mam, I will keep the silliness out of the main forum from now on.


Yes bigman go back and sit on the lounge like a good little boy


----------

